# image resize-600x600 pixels and 240 kb



## yoiyoi (Oct 19, 2004)

i need a digital picture to have a resolution of 600 pixels x 600 pixels and total size of 240 kb. it currently exceeds both specifications.
can anyone help?
thanks


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

It depends on the image. Generaly it's a matter of cropping it then adjusting the compression to meet your needs.

What image program/s do you have to work with?

Is it an image you can post here?


----------



## yoiyoi (Oct 19, 2004)

i'm working with photoshop.
the problem is when i change the pixel resolution the size automatically increases to above 240 kb and there seems to be no way to decouple these two
any help?


----------



## Jakeii (Oct 30, 2010)

What file type are you using?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

240kb or 240kB? kb is kilobits, kB is kiloBytes.
240kb is just about 30kB, which is not much for a picture (not impossible, but if there is a multi-varied, multi-colored subject it gets more unlikely).

If it is a JPG picture, then the compression ratio can be adjusted, with the right tool.

The reason is that JPG is a lossy compression scheme, and by you adjusting the amount of detail that you are willing to lose, you should be able to easily get the file size down to 240kB ... or even 240kb, if you are willing.

So, get a tool that allows you to adjust the compression amount, and do some trials.
The tool I suggest? IrfanView


----------



## yoiyoi (Oct 19, 2004)

tHanks
it's 240 KILOBYTES (kB). can i adjust the compression ratio inside photoshop?
from what i've done so far i get the dialog box allowing me to set the compression when i'm importing the file?
could you enlighten on how and when to do this
thanks again


----------



## Jakeii (Oct 30, 2010)

when you save an image as a jpeg in Photoshop you get a dialogue box, there should be a slider (default is 10 i think) reduce that and the size will reduce.


----------



## yoiyoi (Oct 19, 2004)

ok thanks, i'll try that


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Save it as a jpeg ... 600x600 should fit in under 240Kb at max quality .. (a quality setting of about 10)


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

ChuckE said:


> 240kb or 240kB? kb is kilobits, kB is kiloBytes.


A legit question but, I mean please, when is the last time someone asked about a kilobit picture?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

wowzer said:


> A legit question but, I mean please, when is the last time someone asked about a kilobit picture?


Not often, but it really all depends upon what they have as a picture, what they are using to save the file with (since some tools may report the bit size). Why should I assume that they mean Bytes when they are really talking bits? To assume something wrong, and spend the effort toward that end is a waste of my time and theirs.

What is wrong with asking for clarification before going off in the wrong direction?


----------



## wowzer (Dec 28, 2009)

ChuckE said:


> Not often, but it really all depends upon what they have as a picture, what they are using to save the file with (since some tools may report the bit size). Why should I assume that they mean Bytes when they are really talking bits? To assume something wrong, and spend the effort toward that end is a waste of my time and theirs.
> 
> What is wrong with asking for clarification before going off in the wrong direction?


fair enough...


----------



## Peano (Feb 11, 2006)

In Photoshop, save the image using File > Save for Web. In the dialog that opens:

1. Set the image size to 600 x 600 px.

2. Adjust the quality setting (at the top of the dialog box) until the file size falls below your target size.


----------

